# Xbox Live Usernames(!)



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I thought it would be cool for everyone that loves XBOX live and also loves detailing to play xbox live with fellow detailers. So why dont we list our username and our favorite games to play on live.

Dannyboy10123
-Halo 3 (love it)
-Forza 2 (also love it)
-PGR4
-Call Of Duty 4

Add me! I dont play much but i will proly start a little more soon.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Look up above


----------

